# Greenlee power tools



## crash_777 (Aug 2, 2008)

i haven' t personally worked with them, but i believe they are simply rebranded panasonic tools.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Their battery powered crimpers and cutters are nice and use makita batts. Their new drills and stuff look like cheap crap IMO.


----------



## TundraJD (Jun 20, 2011)

Yah I'm kinda Leary about them to be honest and they have such crap packages the only package is the skill saw and drill Which to be honest I don't deal with a lot of tray or anything so skill saws kinda useless any recommendations towards tools with the bigger packages all my j-mans use makita and swear by them

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have an old Greenlee stand-type bandsaw. It's meant to be portable, but it weighs about 250 pounds, so you have a good reason to take it to a job. I didn't even know they made power tools nowadays.


----------



## TundraJD (Jun 20, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> I have an old Greenlee stand-type bandsaw. It's meant to be portable, but it weighs about 250 pounds, so you have a good reason to take it to a job. I didn't even know they made power tools nowadays.


Ya they just released their new line of power tools just trying to find out more of them if you have the iPhone you can download the catalog on them PDF format to ur bookstore

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I just looked them up, and they sure do look like rebranded Panasonic's. I don't have any reason to believe they'd suck. Panasonic's always had strong motors and long battery life.


----------



## TundraJD (Jun 20, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> I just looked them up, and they sure do look like rebranded Panasonic's. I don't have any reason to believe they'd suck. Panasonic's always had strong motors and long battery life.


This is true but any recommendations towards larger packages would like to have a sawsall impact drill and regular drill at least

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

TundraJD said:


> This is true but any recommendations towards larger packages would like to have a sawsall impact drill and regular drill at least
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


You asking about what brand to buy? I'm unclear what your question is. Tools are like buying a new truck. Ask 10 guys, and you'll get 12 different opinions about what's best. Buy a known professional brand and give it a whirl. I like to always recommend that a guy buy a brand he can get fixed locally at a tool-repair shop (whatever brand they carry). Everything needs worked on at some point if you use them hard.


----------



## TundraJD (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes I was asking exactly that but what you said is very true you'll always get six of one half a dozen of the others with the opinions isn't it thanks a lot appreciate your input 

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I just looked them up, and they sure do look like rebranded Panasonic's. I don't have any reason to believe they'd suck. Panasonic's always had strong motors and long battery life.


when i was in high school, the teacher said panasonic had the best drill on the market at the time. i used them and i liked them a lot. i never known greenlee made cordless tools


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Their battery powered crimpers and cutters are nice and use makita batts. Their new drills and stuff look like cheap crap IMO.


I took a long look at their full catalog and yeah they do look look like Panasonic rebrands. Might not be so cheap after all.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Tools are like buying a new truck.


My new Truck matches my Milwaukee stuff almost perfectly. Red and black. :laughing:


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

I've had good luck with the RIDGID line of cordless tools; I'm just waiting for the new X4 with the HYPER lith-ion batteries to show up in my local vendors stock..


----------

